# Angebot Der Woche Mitchell Armada 8000 Pro



## Stollenwerk (1. Februar 2008)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE*
*Gültig von 01.02. bis 08.02.2008*
*MITCHELL ARMADA 8000 PRO*
*(nur solange Vorrat reicht)*







ARMADA Pro, die Top Rollenserie aus dem Hause MITCHELL ! Überzeugend durch absolute Kraft reserven, größte Ausdauer und Robustheit. Einsetzbar auf allen Binnengewässern und Meeren dieser Welt. Diese Rollen besitzen ein stabiles Präzisionsgetriebe mit 9 Kugellagern + 1 Walzenlager. Weitere Highlights sind: 

- Computer ausgewuchteter Anti Tangel Rotor! 
- Titaniumbeschichtete Metallweitwurfspule! 
- Spool Concept System inkl. E-Spule!
- Instant Anti Reverse Rücklaufsperre (IAR)!
- Großes Antidrall Schnurlaufröllchen!
- Worm Gear Oszillation System für perfekte Schnurverlegung!
- Extra starke Edelstahlkurbel mit Edelholzgriff!
- Starkes, mit großen Bremsscheiben ausgestattetes Frontbremssystem!

Die ARMADA 8000 Pro hat zusätzlich extra große, teflonbeschichtete Carbonbremsscheiben. Das Modell ARMADA 6500 Pro Power hat eine kleinere Übersetzung und somit ein noch kräftigeres Getriebe. 
Die ARMADA Pro Serie bekam von der Fachzeitschrift Kuter & Küste das Testurteil Sehr Gut.
*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom **01.02.2008 **bis zum **08.02.2008**. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht. Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht. *

_Hier gehts zum Shop_


----------

